# Is it the coil or the stator?



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

I have a 92' 18hp B&S motor that has no spark in either side, I am not sure if it is a coil problem or the stator, under the flywheel. I am having a real hard time removing the flywheel, is there a way to test which it could be?


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

No need to test anything here as far as which is causing the problem.....The stator under the flywheel only charges the battery and runs the headlights, if any. If you will pull the ground wire from the coil and spin the engine over to check for fire you will have taken all other factors out of the picture. When checking these twin coils, one of the plugs needs to be grounded while checking the other side.

Mike


----------



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

As far as right now I have the engine on a workbench(wood, not sure if it matters) and all the wires are disconnected(another problem down the road) the coil has a little connector for a single wire on it(plus the 2 spark plug wire) not sure if this is the ground you are talking about, but it is disconnected(and not sure how/where to connect it when it come time too) I still have no spark, do i need to have the other plug in the other side and the wire connected to it? or do i need the engine mounted on the tractor? or should i have the coil tested somewhere?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that does sound like the kill wire, it just goes to a metal ground, mostly the engine. if you can't test it, take the coil and have it tested. sounds like its bad. and yes other plug grounded, which it being still in and connected, will do it. don't need it mounted on the mower to do any of this, as long as the engine itself is secured onto the workbench when trying to start it?


----------

